# Fred Harvey “Bottle”



## Melli25 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hello. Awhile back I bought a bunch of local kansas items. Mainly state fair stuff.. but in this box was this Fred Harvey bottle. Newton KS is about 25 min from hutch. Supposedly Fred Harvey had a bottle plant and even bottled Coke back back in the day. I don’t have much info and I’m even sure that rumor is true. Anywhom. Here’s some pictures of the bottle. Any info is greatly appreciated!  

thanks!
Matt


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 24, 2021)

Fred Harvey, Coca-Cola and Newton,Ks - Harvey County Historical Society
					

by Kristine Schmucker, HCHM Curator Today, the large  building just east of Sand Creek on west  First stands mostly empty, a reminder of a thriving business that revolutionized food service for the traveling public. At one time, the Historic Fred Harvey Building was an important cog in the Fred...




					hchm.org


----------



## Melli25 (Jun 24, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Fred Harvey, Coca-Cola and Newton,Ks - Harvey County Historical Society
> 
> 
> by Kristine Schmucker, HCHM Curator Today, the large  building just east of Sand Creek on west  First stands mostly empty, a reminder of a thriving business that revolutionized food service for the traveling public. At one time, the Historic Fred Harvey Building was an important cog in the Fred...
> ...




Thank you!


----------

